# Italian Site Flaminio Village



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Do any of you have any experience of this Camping Cheque site. Its about 8k from Rome.

Now to Switzerland another Camping Cheque site at Bonigen called Seeblick. 

Any comments appreciated

Steve


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Yep - were there a month or so ago.
Fantastic site and good value (if paid with camping cheques!)
Opera in the toilets!
Facilities good.
Getting to Rome is short walk to train and 4€ to get in. Or you can cycle it along the river and cycle paths. Or run it  
Bar/restaraunt was busy.
Wifi cheap 3€ for 3 days IIRC.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Rome*

Thanks for that. Last time we stayed we were about 30min train ride away in the hills. Think we will try this site in acouple of weeks.

Steve


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Good luck! It is worthy of its 5*s.

The surrounding area isn't great - but who cares as if you want to go out you go to Rome! Oh - and there is a massive supermarket opposite (hidden!!) which was damn cheap.


----------



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi we camped at this site about 3 years ago when we went to Rome, the facilities were amazing, and the supermarket once we found it was really good, if you do get the overline train into Rome centre, remember to ding the bell on your way back as the trains dont stop unless you do this. We worked this out on the day before we were due to leave after always going one stop too far!! 
Jules


----------

